# Goldfish Dorsal Fin Problems



## the_limit (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I recently got another goldfish, but I quarantined it before putting it in my 36 gallon tank with the other two goldfish. On the second day after getting it, it broke out with ich, but I had my ich medicine ready and that has been contained, and now my quarantined fish has been ich free for a bit over a week. However when I got it, it had some dorsal fin problems, and even though the ich is cured and the fins seem to be healing, there is a bone that got separated from the dorsal fin, and now it is looking worse than before.

For some reason all my aquarium pictures come out very blurry, so I just made a short video. It's posted on YouTube - watch it on high quality if you can.

Anyway, it breaks my heart to keep it in that sorry excuse of a tank, and maybe that is the reason its dorsal fin is deteriorating like that. I just need your guys opinion on what I should do. I'm not sure if I should move him to the big tank before it heals, but at the same time I dont know how to help it heal.

Cheers.


----------

